# What do you guys think?



## jogregmon (Apr 13, 2006)

Had kind of a weird request for a pen.  A guy I work with asked if I would make a pen out of human bone.  I am pretty sure that some people would have a moral issue, just wondered what your guy's take on this is. Finding a supply wouldn't be too hard, medical research type places etc.  Still undecided so your opinions are welcome.


----------



## Dario (Apr 13, 2006)

I won't do it.  (for personal and moral reasons)


----------



## smoky10 (Apr 13, 2006)

I won't do it either. Doesn't the human body parts have to be disposed of properly(whatever that means)by the medical facility?


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Apr 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jogregmon_
> <br />Had kind of a weird request for a pen.  A guy I work with asked if I would make a pen out of human bone.



He didn't ask for a side order of fava beans as well did he?*

*dark humour derived from THE SILENCE OF THE LAMBS.

-Peter-


----------



## penhead (Apr 13, 2006)

Could just approach him with a sharp knife, ask him to place his hand on the table and pick which finger he would like to use[}][:I]


----------



## Nolan (Apr 13, 2006)

WOW!! NO Way not for me -------- Moral grounds.

Nolan


----------



## fuzzydog (Apr 13, 2006)

Don't do it. A person may volenteer their body to be part of a medical experment but I seriously doubt that that would include having part of there body used as a trophy to be carried around for someones whim. The world fought a war over people who had that type of disregard for other humans.


----------



## gerryr (Apr 13, 2006)

Aside from Anthony's idea, I would recommend you put as much distance between you and this guy as possible.


----------



## ldimick (Apr 13, 2006)

Regardless of the availability issues there might still be some legal problems. I am sure that others have had the same idea but I have yet to see any human derived body parts jewelry.


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 13, 2006)

For the right reason, I would certainly consider it.  FYI, buying and selling human bones is not against any US law.  It may violate state or local ones, so check in your area...if you want to!  Source: http://www.boneroom.com/faqs/bones.html


----------



## Kurt Aebi (Apr 13, 2006)

I guess I'd be willing, if it was His or Her Bone.  

Like if they lost an appendage and wanted a pen made from that, I guess I'd consider it.  

Other than that - too morbid for me!


----------



## jb_pratt (Apr 13, 2006)

I did a pen out of deer antler and the smell just about made me sick.  Iâ€™m sure human bone would smell about the same while turning and just the thought of turning a human part is way too morbid for me.  Iâ€™d run far and fast from this individual.


----------



## ashaw (Apr 13, 2006)

I would not do it.   Moral grounds is the first issue.  Just like I can not touch deer antler.  After Chemo, I tried Deer antler and put me in the hospital with a reaction - stopped breathing -.


----------



## woodbutcher (Apr 13, 2006)

Did he have the bone in his nose?[]
Jim


----------



## Ron Mc (Apr 13, 2006)

Odd. A few months ago a good friend of mine had to have his leg amputated from just above the knee down. Before the operation he asked if I could make a pen out of his leg bone if he could get the doctor to sanitize it. I refused. Just couldn't picture myself turning my friends leg on my lathe!
[xx(]


----------



## chitswood (Apr 13, 2006)

I dunno, sounds interesting, especially if it were my own bone.
What if you had your father's permission to turn a part of his bone so you'd have something to remeber him by?
Interesting, it shouldn't be done unless you have the permission of the person who owns (owned[xx(]) the bone. -Darick


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Apr 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chitswood_
> <br />I dunno, sounds interesting, especially if it were my own bone.



Use your 'bone' wisely don't waste it on 'just'turning it.[)]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Apr 13, 2006)

I joked about making a pen from the rib they removed during my surgery, but would never actually consider such a pen.  Thank, is that the kind of clientel you would want to cultivate for your pens?  My take is don't do it.


----------



## arjudy (Apr 13, 2006)

Probably against the law in 50 states, several countries and one universe!!!!![][]


----------



## thetalbott4 (Apr 13, 2006)

> What if you had your father's permission to turn a part of his bone so you'd have something to remeber him by?



I went ahead and bought me camera for just that purpose. The part that would creep me out the most is getting dear ol dad all over me while I'm turning. I have enough issues with the wife about dust and wood chips getting all over...cant imagine what she'd say about body parts. I'll stick to a pen made from the tree in pops front yard or something.


----------



## C_Ludwigsen (Apr 13, 2006)

No way.  Not me.  Moral grounds.  Gross-out grounds.  I thought there were laws regarding trafficing in human remains...  If you sell him the pen, thats trafficing to me. [xx(]


----------



## DocStram (Apr 13, 2006)

Reminds me of a story I once heard.  My elderly mom was visiting an old friend whose husband had recently died. She had the guy cremated. Well, there on the fireplace mantel sat an hour glass with her husband's ashes in it. 

My mom was completely shocked and asked her friend why she would do such a thing with her husband's ashes.

Her friend replied, "Well, I figured since he had never done a stitch of work around here when he was alive that I would finally put him to work."


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Apr 13, 2006)

I wouldn't consider it.


----------



## angboy (Apr 13, 2006)

Just out of (probably morbid) curiosity, do you know why he wants it and whose bone it is? Or is he just wanting something out of generic human bone, not bone specific to a person?


----------



## Woodnknots (Apr 13, 2006)

I've had requests to make a pen from "morning wood", but I think that's not the bone we're talking about here...


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Apr 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daveturns05_
> <br />I've had requests to make a pen from "morning wood", but I think that's not the bone we're talking about here...



Brilliant, a man with a sense of humor[:I][)][:I][)]


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Apr 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wood-of-1kind_
> Use your 'bone' wisely don't waste it on 'just'turning it.[)]





> _Originally posted by wood-of-1kind_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



The jokes are not the 'hard' to get are they?


----------



## Ron Mc (Apr 13, 2006)

Dave,
Now that would out do a pickle pen! LOL[][)][:0]


----------



## MDWine (Apr 13, 2006)

Ugh!  Too weird for me!


----------



## ldimick (Apr 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />For the right reason, I would certainly consider it.  FYI, buying and selling human bones is not against any US law.  It may violate state or local ones, so check in your area...if you want to!  Source: http://www.boneroom.com/faqs/bones.html



I want to know why Lou knew this link! [:0]


----------



## Mudder (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ldimick_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



He probably Googled it like I did [8)]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Apr 14, 2006)

Nah, Lou knows something about darn near everything! []


----------



## Texas Taco (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ron Mc_
> <br />Dave,
> Now that would out do a pickle pen! LOL[][)][:0]



Would you use a CA finish or cast it in poly first?


----------



## woodwish (Apr 14, 2006)

My vote would be no way, no how, not enough money in the world (moral issues and just plain too wierd).  I'm a little curious where the bone even came from.

Did make a bracelet for my wife from some wires and screws taken out of my ankle after an injury, and that was weird enough! [xx(]


----------



## sptfr43 (Apr 14, 2006)

did she wear it?


----------



## woodwish (Apr 14, 2006)

Yup, although only to special events and not to work everyday.[]


----------



## PenWorks (Apr 14, 2006)

I couldn't. I still believe in ghosts, &  good vibes and bad .


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />Nah, Lou knows something about darn near everything! []



Strangely enough, I had a customer ask if I could make a pen from a baculum, so I had to look it up.  If you don't know what that is, it's the equivalent of the oosik.  If you don't know what an oosik is, you probably don't want to know. [8D]


----------



## Dario (Apr 14, 2006)

Oosik...another "exotic" material [] 

I'll use that anytime but not human "bone"  LOL


----------



## angboy (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...




EEEWWWWWW- that's just gross! [xx(][xx(] That wasn't very nice either Lou- who would have been able to resist googling baculum and oosik after seeing the words and you saying we probably don't want to know- that guarantees that we DO now want to know! []


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 14, 2006)

Bones is bones! []


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 15, 2006)

Sick. Disgusting. I wouldn't do it. Thought offends me. Unless it was from a Texan. [][)]


----------



## Texas Taco (Apr 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman_
> <br />Sick. Disgusting. I wouldn't do it. Thought offends me. Unless it was from a Texan. [][)]



I've got a few around here that I wouldn't mind donating.........[}]


----------

